
Henry Ford’s Soybean Car - DrScump
http://www.macsmotorcitygarage.com/2015/03/05/the-truth-about-henry-fords-soybean-car/
======
Animats
Oh, that. Wikipedia at one time had no end of trouble from the "hemp car"
enthusiasts, until finally documents were dredged up from the Henry Ford
Museum.

In the early days of plastics, there were lots of attempts to find some filler
that could be dumped into the mix to save money. Sawdust works, as do other
plant fibers. Cotton is still used to improve resilience - pure phenolic is
brittle.[1] Fillers with plant materials absorb water, though, so they don't
last well in auto body panels. Glass fiber and carbon fiber are still used.
Asbestos filler has been phased out.

[1]
[http://www.reblingplastics.com/phenolic.htm](http://www.reblingplastics.com/phenolic.htm)

------
gambiting
I feel like this article ends halfway through - with the pictures of the car
and...that's it? No explanation if it's real, if the panels were indeed made
from soy, if the factory actually produced anything...it started with a
mystery and then nothing?

